# Tree service employee dies in SC



## Trinity Honoria (Aug 7, 2006)

A tree-service employee died Monday after falling more than 100 feet from a bucket truck in Laurens County.

Laurens County Coroner Nick Nichols said that the man was working on some trees along U.S. 25 in the Princeton community of the county.

No details were available about why the worker fell and his indentity was not released. 


An autopsy is scheduled for Tuesday, Nichols said. 

http://www.wyff4.com/news/9642196/detail.html


----------



## Ekka (Aug 7, 2006)

Poor bugger.

I'd say not lanyarded in, common problem.


----------



## l2edneck (Aug 7, 2006)

*doesnt take much.....*

its a sad day when 1 passes 
this just reminds me to be safer
but just remember we never know when its the last tree 
my thoughts and prayers are with his family


----------



## 046 (Aug 7, 2006)

not clipped in...


----------



## DDM (Aug 7, 2006)

That happened about 10 miles up the hwy from me. A buddy of mine is a county fire commiss he said the boom snapped. Dont know that 100% though.
It was the big green companies employee.


----------



## woodchux (Jan 18, 2011)

I remember that one... the bucket broke off the boom.


----------

